# Anubias Nana vs. Anubias Nana Petite Questions



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Indigoblue,

Welcome to TPT!

Good questions! The plants you saw at your LFS and at Petsmart were both likely to be tissue cultured specimens. All tissue cultured plants start very small it is only as they mature that their true size can be determined. It is likely they were two different 'variants' of Anubias barteri. Actually there is Anubias barteri (large), Anubias barteri 'nana'(smaller), and Anubias barteri nana 'Petite'(smallest?) each one is smaller than the previous one listed. There are also some color 'variants' as well. Why the "?" after "smallest" for Anubias barteri nana 'Petite' There is some question as to if there is an Anubias barteri nana 'Micro' out there....who knows?

4+ year old Anubias barteri nana 'Petite'?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Leaf size is a good indicator, look at older leaves not newest sprouted. Hopefully this helps.


----------

